# Propane tankless water heater?



## sniltz (Aug 7, 2012)

I am trying to start a BBQ festival service in NC.  The health inspector told me that I needed 4 sinks one for hand washing and the other three for washing, rinsing and sanitizing.  I have bought two stainless steel sinks each with two compartments on it.  One has a smaller compartment and a large compartment and the other one is a standard two compartment sink.  That is perfect for what I need.  I need a portable tankless water heater.  Found one online for $120.00 that you hook up and can use as a camp shower.  My question is this.  Can I hook this up to the two faucets on each sinks. It looks to me on the pic of it, that you hook up the propane to it on the left and the water hose on the right.  Then another hose for going out to shower or sink. If anyone has built one please let me know and how to would be great! The product is the Eccotemp L5 Portable Tankless Water Heater and Outdoor Shower.  Also do most festival provide you with a water hose or do I need to get a pump as well.  

Thanks 

Sniltz


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Snlitz!

I moved your thread to here so you could get better exposure to large groups!


----------



## sniltz (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 7, 2012)

If the inspector asked you for 3 compartment sink he is most likely looking for one to scrape food into and into a disposal, one to wash and one to rinse. He is going to want those to be all one unit. The inspectors here will not allow your hand washing sink to be within 24 " of the dish sink. 

The festivals will expect you to be 100 % self contained including both fresh and grey water holding tanks.


----------



## jarhead (Aug 8, 2012)

I used 6" deep hotel pans for my sinks. Work great.

This is not my pic, but you get the idea.

Around here you need wash, rinse, sanitize and hand wash sinks.

It will have 2-30 gallon plastic drums mounted under the sinks. One fresh and the other Gray.













SinkCustom.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Aug 8, 2012






This is the one I have Eccotemp FVI-12-LP

It will vent through the roof.













004Custom-1.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Aug 8, 2012






Got a 2K inverter/charger to power the trailer.
It's still a work in progress build. Maybe next year?


----------



## sniltz (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks helped a lot!


----------

